# Excellent Presentation on Swarm Prevention



## WhiteOakAcres (Sep 9, 2011)

Charlie B-

Care to describe the techniques for swarm prevention that they discussed? 

Thanks,

WhiteOak


----------



## JMat (Jan 18, 2012)

I'd be very interested to hear what they had to say, too.


----------



## McSpadden (Sep 4, 2008)

After my experiences last year and this mild winter, I'd love to learn more about swarm prevention!!!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

JMat said:


> I'd be very interested to hear what they had to say, too.


I don't think I could do it justice. Get a hold of Fuzzy or Odfrank on this forum and ask them for their notes.
Next time I'll tape and post it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Folks,

The subject takes a lot of time and a lot of thought. And you must build and understanding of what is going on and why. To be honest, most of my info was derived from Walt Wright's work. So, to start with check out this thread http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?236233-Checkerboarding 

I also recommend that you contact Walt and purchase a copy of his notes on "nectar managment and checkerboarding" for a very nominal fee. It is a few dollars for a lot of info and well worth it.

Fuzzy


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

i'll second the motion on walt's manuscript. even if his checkerboarding method isn't suitable for your locality, there is a wealth of information on the bee's yearly cycle that is of value to any beekeeper.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

This summer when one of my huge swarms is in the top of my Mexican Locust with 1 1/2" thorns, I am going to call Charlie down to box it so he stops tooting his horn about my swarm control knowledge.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Charley,
Our speaker the other day was a commercial beekeeper on swarm prevention.
If OD or Fuzzy wouldn't mind driving to Walnut Creek, we have a couple openings for later in the year.
Not the right time for swarm prevention, but maybe another topic.
Thanks,


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Dan,

Good luck trying to get Ollie to talk about swarm trapping. He told me he didn't want to "reveal his secrets". Less competition for him I suppose. Fuzzy's more easy going about trapping.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Yea but OD likes messing with you, & our members aren't in competition with him.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

True!


----------

